# My identity card lost,stolen and police did not help



## Ducati2010 (Jul 27, 2010)

i lived in the youth hostile dubai, they ask to keep the passport even though it is not their right, one day was planing to get usb internet, i need my passport, so they ask for my identity card instead , ok, some week later i just felt there is some thing wronge happen to my card, i went to the reception asked for it, the guy search and search did not find it, he say he will ask the other guys, the next day i came and ask if they find it, they didnot ,they act is like it is not my right to ask, no sorry, no will find, like be away, so with this attitude called the police, as the police came they ask for the manager of the hostile, the police ask me what the prove you gave it them the card,as the hostile say they did not received, all who work there are Egyptian and they work as mafia, and the police stand for them. i found there is no way i can win, especially i do not want to create enemies, UAE is great if you have the money, the connection, but it is not a place for the weak because as you got in trouble you realize you are in the mercy of the person, not the law, if the person was good, the law apply, if the person was bad, you will realize how the law is just a cover. it is arabic country dress the west clothe, still have the arabic problems of no just justice unless you have the connection and even money would not count


----------



## ReggieDXB007 (Mar 10, 2011)

Ducati2010 said:


> i lived in the youth hostile dubai, they ask to keep the passport even though it is not their right, one day was planing to get usb internet, i need my passport, so they ask for my identity card instead , ok, some week later i just felt there is some thing wronge happen to my card, i went to the reception asked for it, the guy search and search did not find it, he say he will ask the other guys, the next day i came and ask if they find it, they didnot ,they act is like it is not my right to ask, no sorry, no will find, like be away, so with this attitude called the police, as the police came they ask for the manager of the hostile, the police ask me what the prove you gave it them the card,as the hostile say they did not received, all who work there are Egyptian and they work as mafia, and the police stand for them. i found there is no way i can win, especially i do not want to create enemies, UAE is great if you have the money, the connection, but it is not a place for the weak because as you got in trouble you realize you are in the mercy of the person, not the law, if the person was good, the law apply, if the person was bad, you will realize how the law is just a cover. it is arabic country dress the west clothe, still have the arabic problems of no just justice unless you have the connection and even money would not count


Sorry to hear of your experience; normally Dubai is very safe. One thing I will say, under DTCM/Dubai Municipality regulations hotels these days have to have CCTV surveillance all over the place and are also obliged to keep a copy of the footage for a considerable length of time. I don't know whether this also applies to the hostel, but it is worth checking in the reception area (or wherever it was that you handed over the ID card) if there is a camera and then seeing if the police can get the staff to show them the video footage of you handing over the card.

Other than that, you would need to make a lost/stolen card police report and then take that to your embassy immediately to prevent misuse of your ID card. You should also insist on getting your passport returned to you - I do not believe that the hostel has the right to retain your passport.


----------



## Ducati2010 (Jul 27, 2010)

the police ask for the video, we agree the manager of the hostile will check, the police left,as there are no prove i hand the card to the hostile, advice if for any reason the reception say go to you room i will give the passport later, say it is ok , can you write a paper say that, so if any thing happen you can prove, left the hostile for three days, just to give hem time, later went to his room, he said he saw my back in the videos but it is show clear about the card,how can he help me, he would lose his job if it prove he lost my card, for the moment every thing in my life in pause, can not clear a check, sending money until i get a new one, according to the hostile , i did not give the card to them . it just me teach how thing done in real life, and how the police works in UAE


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Reggie provided you with some very sound advice.

Under the circumstances, it would be a lot quicker to report the ID as lost and obtain a police report. Ultimately, regardless of whether you can prove that the hostel lost the ID or not, you will still have to apply for a new one, so you should get the process started.

Additionally, I would hazard a guess that your face needs to be clearly visible in the footage, as opposed to your back for you to successfully prove that you handed over the ID. The hotel can argue in this case that the footage is of someone else.

I would not advise anyone to hand their passport over to any hotel/ hostel, etc. The passport is the property of your country's Government and should therefore not be handed to anyone, unless where required by law.


----------



## remaaz (Apr 5, 2011)

Firstly, Report to the police for lost ID because they may use unproprely and will face unwanted troubles.

Then, fight those guys or give them promises that you will not cause to them any problems and don't report it ( then they may help you, I doubt)


----------

